# Turkey--stuffed or unstuffed?



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

So I just bought my 15 pound Butterball (thawing in the fridge as I type) and I have started thinking about whether I am going to stuff it or not. I never have--I always just roast the bird and cook the stuffing on the side. My mom ALWAYS stuffed the turkey, but one year we all got really sick with food poisoning, so I am nervous about it. But the way my mom did it (leaving the bird out way too long, taking forever to stuff it with her cornbread stuffing that was all goopy with eggs and) I think may have been the reason for the food poisoning.

I am tempted to try this again, but am afraid at the same time







I would never want to make my family sick, obviously! But I think my stuffing is often dry, and it would probably be better stuffed in the bird. I use various stuffing recipes--from bread stuffing (with sausage and apples) to cornbread stuffing--but it just isn't that great. My last batch last year was cornbread and was Paula Deen's recipe--but I did not stuff it in the bird like she does.

What do you do?
Thanks,
Lisa
P.S. Paula Deen does freak me out a bit. She reminds me of my mom--southern, loves everything deep fried, and everything has to be a sexual inuendo. Sort of gives me the heebie jeebies, you know?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

the idea of eating stuffing that has been in a bird makes my skin crawl.

I prefer to make it in a separate pan and just have gravy.

paula dean aggravates me to no end. I want to push her off a cliff.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

I do not stuff.

My mom does.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't stuff either. I imagine it can taste very good that way, but I'm a little afraid.







about Paula Deen. I get a kick out of her


----------



## Tradd (Sep 13, 2005)

USDA has said for years now that unstuffed is the way to go.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_Sheets...fing/index.asp


----------



## Himom (May 25, 2005)

Definitely cook the stuffing separately. At best, stuffing that's been in the bird will come out soggy. At worst, food poisoning. Belch...not my idea of a good holiday. JMHO.


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

Okaay. Well this thread hasn't helped my belief that turkey is a dirty bird and I don't want to eat it or make it for Thanksgiving. Dh wants one though......deep sigh. All I can think about is food poisioning during dinner.


----------



## DragonflyBlue (Oct 21, 2003)

I always stuff. We never get sick. The stuffing is never gooey and mushy. It all depends on how much stock you use when making the stuffing.

Do not stuff the bird until right before you put it into the oven. Allow additional cooking time as stuffed birds take longer to cook.

Make sure - if you use sausage in the stuffing - or any other meat, that it is cooked all thoroughly before putting it in the mix and in the bird.

Stuffing not cooked in the turkey is a sacrilege I tell ya!! It just should not be allowed!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

jillkuster
as long as you don't stuff it, and cook it to the right temperature it should be fine. the problem with stuffing is that it does not get cooked to a high enough temperature to kill food borne bacteria. if you cook the stuffed bird long enough to get the stuffing to temperature, the turkey meat will be really dry. but if you DH wants one, and you don't, why doesn't he cook it?

alton brown did a show where he stuffed a chicken, but he heated the stuffing in the microwave first to give it a head start on cooking


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Unstuffed. Can't you just add more moisture to your stuffing?


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

But if you DH wants one, and you don't, why doesn't he cook it?

I see that we are not from the same world.








Why doesn't he cook it........







: That would be the day.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Stuffed. We always have extra stuffing that doesn't go in the bird, but we mix it all up when we take the stuffing out. Stuffing from inside the bird just tastes better. My mom's been doing it this way ever since she started cooking turkeys (when my brother was a baby - he's 45), and I've been doing it for about 15 years. We've never had any problems with food poisoning.


----------



## peridot83 (Aug 31, 2006)

Stuff it. Stuffing in a pan can't even begin to compare even if you drench it in chicken broth. But then again I never worry too much about food poisoning. My husband and I both have stomachs of steel.


----------



## fallriverfox (Nov 16, 2006)

Stuff it. Mmmmmmm. Way better. My mother (who always does the cooking) does some both ways 'cause otherwise there isn't enough and the stuff out of the bird is head and shoulders above. And we've never had anyone get sick.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I hate the stuffing in the bird. Plus we always bbq our turkey and you can't stuff it when it's bbq'd anyway.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

So we have the stuffers and unstuffers. It seems like the unstuffers are winning at this point


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Add me to the stuffers gang!

We have never had an issue with food poisoning by stuffing it first. I always cook my bird at 200-250 for 8 hours. I baste it every 45 minutes, and have never had an issue with a dry bird or over moist stuffing.

I have a friend who does hers 2 different ways depending on the size of the turkey and her stuffing ingrediants. She either stuffs it first and then when the bird is done, unstuffs it, and bakes the stuffing for 15-20 more minutes in a dish in the oven along with with her green bean casserole. Or she doesnt stuff it til an hour before it is done, which she says is harder to do, but works well when she does her oyster stuffing, so that way the oysters dont get gooey.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

unstuffed....... i dont feel comfy eating something from the inside of its butt









plus, according to alton brown, it increases the risk of salmonella. I'd rather stuff it with herbes to infuse into the turkey and make stuffing on the side.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't eat stuffing at all.


----------



## DuchsLove (May 13, 2005)

Unstuffed.

Stuffing kinda grosses me out anyway...


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

My mom alway stuffed it and we never had any issues with food poisoning. And I have to say, she is very lax about that kind of stuff.

I actually don't like the stuffing from inside the turkey, and since Thanksgiving is at my house and I cook the turkey, I realllly don't want to stuff it. But last year when I mentioned it my sister had a freak out - apparently she just really loves the stuffing from inside the turkey. We bake stuffing on the side and it is never dry - I mix it with eggs and milk and baste it with turkey drippings along the way. Yummy!

But Alton Brown (among others) bring up the point that a stuffed turkey has to be cooked longer, which can dry out the turkey meat.

I'm torn about what to do. I don't want to stuff it, but I don't want to deal with a hissy fit by my sister on Thanksgiving about how we don't care about her or her preferences, blah blah blah.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby* 
I'm torn about what to do. I don't want to stuff it, but I don't want to deal with a hissy fit by my sister on Thanksgiving about how we don't care about her or her preferences, blah blah blah.

tell her you do care about her, and thats why you refuse to cook it inside the turkey, since you dont want her to get food poisioning, nor the rest of your family.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Oceanbaby, I remember the TG drama with your sister from last year. Tell her she can make her own damn turkey if it's that important to her.


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

un stuffed but make the stuffing on the side. Okay is it even stuffing then? Would it be 'dressing' or is that something else all together?

Can you tell dh does most of the cooking. Me I bake.







:


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I love stuffing, but it has to be cooked on the side. I don't see the point in risking food poisoning, that's a really easy way to ruin a holiday!


----------



## Little Bear's Mama (Mar 20, 2003)

I do dressing on the side, not stuffing. However, I do season and put onions, celery (sometimes), and herbs inside the cavity. I also like to rub the outside with sage butter, and underneath the skin, as well.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
the idea of eating stuffing that has been in a bird makes my skin crawl.

I prefer to make it in a separate pan and just have gravy.

paula dean aggravates me to no end. I want to push her off a cliff.









:







:


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby* 
My mom alway stuffed it and we never had any issues with food poisoning. And I have to say, she is very lax about that kind of stuff.

I actually don't like the stuffing from inside the turkey, and since Thanksgiving is at my house and I cook the turkey, I realllly don't want to stuff it. But last year when I mentioned it my sister had a freak out - apparently she just really loves the stuffing from inside the turkey. We bake stuffing on the side and it is never dry - I mix it with eggs and milk and baste it with turkey drippings along the way. Yummy!

But Alton Brown (among others) bring up the point that a stuffed turkey has to be cooked longer, which can dry out the turkey meat.

I agree, no stuffing!

A turkey won't hold the amount of dressing we consume.







My Granny's cornbread dressing is the Mana of the Gods.

Quote:

I'm torn about what to do. I don't want to stuff it, but I don't want to deal with a hissy fit by my sister on Thanksgiving about how we don't care about her or her preferences, blah blah blah.
Not stuff it and tell her to make her own turkey if she is going to make such a fuss.


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

Outside the bird.
Which means I can get the bird in the oven, peel my potatoes, go take a shower, and then throw together the stuffing (things pre chopped the day before) to cook/prep on the stovetop and then ready to throw in the oven with the pies and a casserole or whatever when the turkey's out resting. I don't plan to get up until 8am (at the earliest) on Thanksgiving day, and so far our people count is up to 12.

Oh, the stuffing recipe I use is an Apple Onion Stuffin' (Muffin) recipe from Rachael Ray. I may not be fond of her, but the recipe is great. And I'm lazy and just throw it all into a 13x9x2" baking dish rather than muffins, turns out great - even reheated it's not dry that I remember, and if it did, just sprinkle on some chicken stock until rehydrated again - easy peasy. Goes well with the fresh cider and apple pie and whatnot, too.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmonter* 

Oh, the stuffing recipe I use is an Apple Onion Stuffin' (Muffin) recipe from Rachael Ray. I may not be fond of her, but the recipe is great. And I'm lazy and just throw it all into a 13x9x2" baking dish rather than muffins, turns out great - even reheated it's not dry that I remember, and if it did, just sprinkle on some chicken stock until rehydrated again - easy peasy. Goes well with the fresh cider and apple pie and whatnot, too.









If the dressing accidentally turns out dry that's what gravy is for anyways.


----------



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
I agree, no stuffing!

A turkey won't hold the amount of dressing we consume.







My Granny's cornbread dressing is the Mana of the Gods.


Could this recipe be shared,







<---- me begging. I'll be your best friend!








:

I make our stuffing on the side, but I do stuff the turkey with herbs and vegetables.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trinity6232000* 
Could this recipe be shared,







<---- me begging. I'll be your best friend!







:

I make our stuffing on the side, but I do stuff the turkey with herbs and vegetables.

I wouldn't presume to make my Granny's dressing. I can get it from my mom in the AM though.










I make pie, my mom would attack me if I touched the dressing. I haven't been trusted with sacred things since the dodgy gravy incident 15 years ago.









My gravy is much better now but they still distrust me slightly.


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

We usually stuff the turkey, but I don't stuff roasted chickens any more. I did a really yummy chicken recently with ginger, yum, yum.

a la my sweetie Alton Brown, the stuffing goes in HOT.

I also cook all of my birds starting upside down and hot (like 450) for 20-30 min, then flip it and lower the heat.


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

We stuff the turkey. We make the stuffing right before it needs to go in so it is already hot. We also make sure it's at 180 degrees before we eat it. If we have to we put it in a pan and put it back in the oven.

We also usually make more than enough stuffing for the bird. (It's DH's favorite part of holiday dinners.) So some goes in a pan and into the oven without touching the bird. So if anyone at our house for dinner wouldn't want to risk it they can have dressing.

Stuffing is way better than dressing IMO.







: You just have to make sure it's at a safe temperature.

You can always do both.









ETA: Paula Dean makes me askeered. That woman likes to fry things way too much.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Not stuff a turkey??? I've never heard of such a thing!









I stuff mine, and my stuffing is done and my bird is juicy and tender. I marinate my turkey overnight in the fridge, make the stuffing minutes before it gets stuffed, slow roast in a low oven for 12-14 hours, in a foil tent, and then remove the foil for the last hour to brown. I don't even baste.

Not to boast, but my turkey and stuffing is out of this world. People who _hate_ turkey love mine! Only problem is it's so tender it's hard to remove from the pan, the meat falls from the bone.

Oh, I can't wait for Thanksgiving!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Stuff the bird, definitely! ACtually, until reading this thread, I didn't realize there were people who don't stuff the bird, nor that there was any reason whatsoever not to!







How can it be "stuffing" if it's not stuffing anything?


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Dressing* here







no bread up my turkey's arse









I put herbs like rosmary and thyme and citrus fruit like oranges and lemons along with a quartered onion and a head of garlic cut in 1/2 in the cavity.

A compound butter with thyme, black pepper, and sage goes under the skin and rubbed on top of the bird.

Makes a yummy bird!

I you do decide to stuff *shuddering as I type*








Check the temp of the stuffing with a thermometer, just like you would the thickest part of the turkey, to check for at least 165.

The reason I don't cook till 180 or whatever, is because I pull out my bird around 160 or so, then tent it with foil to let the juices redistribute and it will carry-over-cook probably at least 20 more degrees.

Good luck!


----------



## Serrendipity (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby* 
My mom alway stuffed it and we never had any issues with food poisoning. And I have to say, she is very lax about that kind of stuff.

I actually don't like the stuffing from inside the turkey, and since Thanksgiving is at my house and I cook the turkey, I realllly don't want to stuff it. But last year when I mentioned it my sister had a freak out - apparently she just really loves the stuffing from inside the turkey. We bake stuffing on the side and it is never dry - I mix it with eggs and milk and baste it with turkey drippings along the way. Yummy!

But Alton Brown (among others) bring up the point that a stuffed turkey has to be cooked longer, which can dry out the turkey meat.

I'm torn about what to do. I don't want to stuff it, but I don't want to deal with a hissy fit by my sister on Thanksgiving about how we don't care about her or her preferences, blah blah blah.

Wow! I'm amazed your sister's actually _speaking_ to you after you so callously and thoughtlessly dis-invited her to the big family vacation to Disneyland.
















:









Seriously, though. I'd just put a couple scoops of stuffing in the turkey for her and leave the rest outside the bird for everyone else. If she really wants it that way, I'd say it's just not worth all the drama of last year. Of course, she might just choose some _other_ trivial thing to completely fixate on so she can prove once again that you all don't love her and how horrible it is being surrounded by people who don't care as much as you all don't care, et cetera, et cetera.

Maybe you should start getting really good at selectively "gaslighting" her whenever she starts with the drama. Just start acting in the "humor the crazy person" way and refuse to understand what she's talking about, then quickly change the subject.

But back on topic... I'm not a fan of stuffing the turkey. I prefer my dressing on the side. With the horrible mushiness that was served in my childhood coupled with the increased risk of salmonella.... I can't eat it that way without _cringing._

Serendipity


----------



## DayDreamer (Aug 14, 2006)

Ours used to get stuffed.

When my gram was alive she always stuffed it. Then my sisters first year of culinary school she freaked out that my gram was going to kill us all (had been eating it stuffed all our lives til then) and so my gram made her her own special on the side. (And she did it all with a smile and all the love in the world- God I miss her!)

Back on topic, now that my gram is gone I'll take it however anyone makes it. If I were to tempt it on my own, I'd probably stuff the bird. However, I've never been left in charge of that part.

OT- after reading the word "stuffing" over and over on this thread I realized it's a weird word!


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

YUCK, bird stuffing creeps me out, it's not that good, and I'm always afraid the turkey won't get cooked all the way. I make mine from scratch and bake it in a dish, not a turkey. Plus it tastes completely different when cooked in the bird and is really goopy. I think it tastes much, much better when cooked alone.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Unstuffed! I like it baked in the oven in a separate dish so the top gets kinda crunchy.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

i like the crusty edges that stick out of the bird







: i know, it's pretty gross, but i also like the skin the best


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Unstuffed - I hate stuffed birds, plus we usually deep fry a turkey and I don't think the stuffing would last through that









Oh and I don't like homemade dressing, it has to be Stovetop or I won't eat it







:


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Unstuffed, unless you like food posioning. By the time you cook the bird long enough to get the internal temp of the stuffing up to a safe level the outside of the bird would be charred.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Unstuffed - I'm a southern born girl who loves her cornbread dressing!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

The word "stuff" and "stuffing" just looks really wierd and stupid now after reading this thread.

And it's only stuffing if it goes in the bird, it's dressing if it's cooked outside.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
And it's only stuffing if it goes in the bird, it's dressing if it's cooked outside.

















What if I "stuff" it in my mouth?


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

I am too ADHDish tonight to read replies, but here is the answer:
stuff, but microwave the stuffing first until it's REALLY hot. So hot you have to stuff the bird with a spoon and not your hands. This allows the stuffing to reach a safe temperature along with the meat.

But, I made an awesome unstuffed turkey a few weeks ago by grill-roasting it. Fab. Had to do it so I could cook two turkeys at once, and my oven's not big enough for two. But it came out perfect.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

We always stuff. Nobody in our house wants the yucky kind that is cooked outside of the Turkey... but we have to do it in order to have enough stuffing. (There never really is enough, though.) We usually brine our turkey and cook it in a turkey bag (reynold's?)... and it is always super moist.

Never had an issue with food poisoning. NOt sure if it matters, but the stuffing doesn't contain any meat or anything...so maybe that's why? Just seasoned bread cubes, sauteed onions, carrots, celery, chicken broth.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

microwave the stuffing first until it's REALLY hot. So hot you have to stuff the bird with a spoon and not your hands. This allows the stuffing to reach a safe temperature along with the meat.
Mmm kay, so I know I've said the words "Alton Brown" like 47 times this week, BUT he recommends heating the stuffing as above--he also puts it in a cheesecloth bag for easy stuffing and removal. I thought it was a brilliant idea, because I, for one, do not like to put my hand up the cavity of any bird, raw or cooked *shudder*

Jen


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2Bugs* 
Mmm kay, so I know I've said the words "Alton Brown" like 47 times this week, BUT he recommends heating the stuffing as above--he also puts it in a cheesecloth bag for easy stuffing and removal. I thought it was a brilliant idea, because I, for one, do not like to put my hand up the cavity of any bird, raw or cooked *shudder*

Jen

i saw "stuffing bags" in the aisle with foil today while shopping, so it must mean other people have considered the FP concern


----------

